# old pics



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

kinda sunk it, this was my 2005 brute 750







and again








my 2007 honda rubicon i sold last year








700 raptor on our lease doin work








my buddys 700 griz








me and my 700 griz floatin like a bober


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ahh, the ole dead roach position. That's when ya know it's sunk!










And that's a serious roost someone has going on.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE! :rockn:


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Remind me not to buy a used bike from you! lol


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I used to be hard on my stuff lol


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I think there's a pattern here........:thinking:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah there was a lot of sinking in those pics.lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I thought Brutes never sank :thinking:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Big D said:


> I thought Brutes never sank :thinking:


 
They dont. They become water intolerante:bigok:


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice pics! I have had my quad floating upside down in the river before but i dont have any pics


----------

